# LMO Alberta



## ajd2013 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone has recently had a positive LMO received within Alberta and how long the process took? 

Thanks.


----------



## MCLO101521 (Nov 4, 2012)

ajd2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has recently had a positive LMO received within Alberta and how long the process took?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there,

We applied for a LMO for Alberta last year round about the beginning of July and received it mid December. I think in our case they were just overwhelmed with applications as our employer said it usually takes about 6 to 8 weeks. I will hold thumbs for a quicker response time for you


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

12-14 weeks seems to be the current processing time.


----------



## ajd2013 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you. We have now been told 12-14 weeks but its so frustrating! Really hoping it will come back positive sooner than that...


----------



## MCLO101521 (Nov 4, 2012)

ajd2013 said:


> Thank you. We have now been told 12-14 weeks but its so frustrating! Really hoping it will come back positive sooner than that...


All I can say is be prepared to wait and stay positive. We are still in the process of completing our Work Permit application and it is just over a year since accepting the job offer. But keep the faith and good luck. May yours be a speedy process


----------

